# sideload apps



## sergeant86 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have downloader on my Tivo streaming stick. How do you side load an app like tvzion?


----------



## EvMan (May 22, 2020)

This should be easy. You need the APK to install which is on the TVZion site just put the url https://zionapp.live/d into the downloader, than it should give you the option to install.

Is this app any good? I haven't heard about it before.


----------



## sergeant86 (Jun 1, 2020)

a fantastic app for shows and movie. One of the best. You also buy premiumize and real-debris and you will be viewing flawlessly. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

filelinked is another way to sideload these type of apks. You can install it via downloader app


----------



## sergeant86 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks EvMan. That worked fine. Thanks to dabig25 I now installed filelinked


----------

